# tagazout camping



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if vans have gone back to the 20dh site in tagazout after the army moved everyone a week ago Thanks anna


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi anna, I don't think so. I am there now. A couple of days ago they moved a load (probably the same lot) from Marjane where they had set up camp on the car park. 

There are perhaps a couple of dozen (including a handful of brits) strung out between banana beach and atlantica park that I saw yesterday. Funnyliy enough an army minibus drove through them while I was there. They say no probs, apparently they move in when a critical mass is reached.

Dick


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for that we are in mirlif at the the moment but our friend has to go back next Tuesday for his rabies injection anna


----------

